# What are your plans for 2022?



## erikmannie (Jan 1, 2022)

I am planning to:

(1) Pay off $38,000 in tool debt,
(2) Buy a TMX or Bison 12”, 6-jaw chuck along with the same brand D1-6 adapter,
(3) Right after paying off all consumer debt (mid-October 2022), get a new loan for a PM-1054 3-phase variable speed milling machine, a Millermatic 255, a Millermatic 252 with a spoolgun, and one more Miller small runner cart.

I have to work 70+ hours a week for the next 18 months to make this happen, so I need to make sure & not get sick or injured.


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 1, 2022)

Sounds like busy plan,  70+ hours is a lot of work.


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 1, 2022)

My plan....  Learn how to use the new machines that are currently on a container ship headed this way.   Get my Bronco project back in the shop and start working on it again.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 1, 2022)

I plan to:

1) Finish the wine cellar
2) Clean up the property damage from the recent big storm
3) Solve the world’s bleak energy future with deuterium fusion

I just can’t decide which to do first.


----------



## addertooth (Jan 1, 2022)

I finished paying off all my debts a month ago.  Now I need to start working on my wife's debts.
I work in the contracting industry, and there are whispers our contract may end early next year.
So, until that matter is settled, I won't be buying anything which cannot be purchased with cash.

If that risk proves to be nothing, then I am eyeing a PM1228 lathe in April.  I like the idea of a lathe, which requires
change gears to be moved less frequently.  A bit more length and power won't hurt my feelings either.
My current 7 X 16 lathe has works like a champ, so I certainly won't badmouth it.

Beyond that, I need to finish getting my current toys properly modified, upgraded, and positioned in
a more sensible position in the shop.   The problem with being in the "acquiring phase" of any shop, is
figuring out the best location for all the pieces.  It changes every time you add a major piece.  It may turn
out there is no good space for the PM1228 until I re-home my smaller lathe.

But then, that is a First World Problem, and not worth complaining about.


----------



## Brento (Jan 1, 2022)

Id like to try and start earning some cash with my shop but pay off some debt on other things as well.


----------



## Asm109 (Jan 1, 2022)

Retire in April,
Wait impatiently for delivery of my 2022 Ford Bronco.
Take a long RV trip to visit national parks from Chaco canyon to Glacier and back to San Diego.
Take a trip to Portugal in October.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 1, 2022)

What are your plans for 2022?​
Same as the past 30 years , clear stuff out of the basements and garage .


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 1, 2022)

My  plans?

Keep breathing. Everything else just happens.


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 1, 2022)

Yes.  Just keep waking up, visit the salt mine and return home..


----------



## Jubil (Jan 1, 2022)

Add another year to my collection. 
Oh, and buy some more tools as funds allow. Not sure what to get though. Decisions, decisions, decisions!

Chuck


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 1, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> I am planning to:
> 
> (1) Pay off $38,000 in tool debt,
> (2) Buy a TMX or Bison 12”, 6-jaw chuck along with the same brand D1-6 adapter,
> ...


Sounds like you'll be in further debt to me...
But enjoy your toys...


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 1, 2022)

Figure out what I want to do in life.
Figure out why I didn't do what I originally set out to do.

Figure out why I enjoy my dog, my basement, my tools, my projects more than people...
Got that one solved, they give me enjoyment and don't disappoint me like people..  Although my dog took off today for the first time ever... it's rainy, he went over to the neighbor for a snack... then decided to take the walk to the horse farm without me.  Fortunately the new people down the road knew we never let him go on his own and got him before he went on the main road around here.  But I'm not disappointed in him.. I could never be.  Just shows the initiative he had to venture out. He came back ears down, tail down....  I'm lucky he didn't get hit... someone died there this morning.. wrapped the car around a pole or tree...


----------



## jwmay (Jan 1, 2022)

I plan to change jobs again. There's just too many on the table right now not to. It's like a buffet. Only, so far, the foods been sitting out too long, and the wait staff is brain dead.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 1, 2022)

jwmay said:


> I plan to change jobs again. There's just too many on the table right now not to. It's like a buffet. Only, so far, the foods been sitting out too long, and the wait staff is brain dead.


Hows the wages for those jobs?


----------



## wachuko (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## wachuko (Jan 1, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> I plan to:
> 
> 1) Finish the wine cellar
> 2) Clean up the property damage from the recent big storm
> ...



#1 first, of course #1 first... duh!!


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 1, 2022)

I plan to finish my CNC router. And kick this blasted cold to the curb. Oh and maybe I'll build a bicycle frame


----------



## jwmay (Jan 1, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Hows the wages for those jobs?


Enough to eat on. Lol. I won't be getting rich any time soon, but I haven't taken a loss yet. Actually hourly rate went down, hours went up, and the insurance has saved me over 6 grand in medical bills this year.  But I have no interest or need of a 60 hour work week. Let alone 25 more years of them.


----------



## Shotgun (Jan 2, 2022)

wachuko said:


> #1 first, of course #1 first... duh!!


Better yet, forget the cellar and drink the wine!!

First up is to get this dividing head project completed.  Then finish the RV remodel.  Then build the rotary engine I designed.


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 2, 2022)

1 get enough money to buy a 1860s metal planer and a 10 foot B and S straight edge 

2 finish my lathe restoration 

3 make a good scraper and get a decent surface plate

4 catch the giant bass I caught before during pre-spawn 

5 get another machine!


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 2, 2022)

Get back home by Feb 1st, and get back to work on the shop, and finish the damn thing, so I get to the fun stuff. Mike


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 2, 2022)

Finish the trim in my new house.
Finish the wine cellar in my new house.
Build another shed this spring to store my tractor attachments and enclosed trailer.
Build some more attachments for my tractor.
Build a 2x72 sander.
Start on a tool and cutter grinder.

I suppose I should spend some time with the wife, lest she gets cranky.


----------



## Alcap (Jan 2, 2022)

I took a chance buying a non running chipper that was sitting for quite some time . Found out water must have gotten into #4 cylinder cracking the block . Pretty sure the wife wouldn’t be too happy if I started another project until this ones done and she can park back inside the garage . This is what needs to be done first in 2022 !


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 2, 2022)

You going to replace the engine, or bore it and sleeve the bore?


----------



## rabler (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm just working on figuring out what I want to do when I grow up.


----------



## awsubie (Jan 2, 2022)

Looking at acquiring a tool cutter and grinder, maybe a cincinnati monoset.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 2, 2022)

T Bredehoft said:


> My  plans?
> 
> Keep breathing. Everything else just happens.


 
Sofar the best answer IMHO.


----------



## Alcap (Jan 2, 2022)

Woodchucker , I’ll have to see if any local automotive machine shops still do sleeving , and cost . Its a 2.3L Ford Industrial gas engine , might be the same block that was used in Ford cars through the years . To be honest , how many hours a year would it get used ? Nothing like what a tree service would use it . If a car/Ranger engine would bolt up to the PTO/flywheel it would most likely give me years of service , just borrowed an engine hoist so I should have it out this week .


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 2, 2022)

It looks like there were a lot of Ford cars that used the 2.3L engine.  Escape, Fusion, Ranger, Focus, Milan, and Mariner just to name a few.    Looks like anywhere from $185 to $300 for a "rebuildable" block (whatever that means).


----------



## JPar (Jan 3, 2022)

1. Stay healthy
2. Re-furbish my South Bend 10K with new felts, etc.
3. Start machining my Parsell & Weed model engine kit
John


----------

